# Why do I need a bandsaw?



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been wanting a bandsaw. There have been a few times that I have wanted to resaw something and cut curves but besides that what else can I do with one? I view it as a nice to have not a must have. Please share your thoughts with me on what else can be done with one and how you use yours.

-AG


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I am of the opinion it is a must have. Mostly because I don't have one yet. I really want one to resaw. There are a lot of times I make things a lot thicker than they need to be. My two options now are:

1. waste lumber by turning it into chips (planer)
2. Waste lumber by making things thicker than they need to be

#2 is more palatable to me

Some would argue that just about everything you can do on a table saw, you can do on a band saw, and much safer. In addition to cutting curves, a lot of things are possible (and sometimes easier) on a bandsaw instead of using a table saw or router - like cutting tenons or even dovetails and box joints

My main reason is resawing, and that is why I don't have one yet. I want something powerful with a good (at least 12") reasaw height. I'm saving my pennies for a Laguna LT14SUV or the Rikon "ultimate" 14"


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

All my sawing over the past ten years has

been on the bandsaw due to space limits

You can see some of the things I've made.

You NEED a bandsaw

Big is better,

Jamie


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I only have a small (Rikon 10") bandsaw now, and have purchased plans for a shop made 16" saw from Woodgears.com. My thinking was that the small one would handle the curvy stuff and the 16" would be more versatile than a 14"; able to handle wider blades, more power and since I'm building it myself, I can adjust the plabs for any height I want, with-in reason of course.

I still feel that way. I use the little 10" all the time. Any time I need to cut something small that's my go to saw. Mainly because it's so safe.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to say my bandsaw was the last piece of machinery I added to my shop (14" PM), and I use it more than I expected. Of course its the go-to tool for curves, circles, and angled cuts, but I also find I'm going to it more to rip wider boards, as the wood movement isn't as much of a problem as it is on the table saw. I still use my tablesaw to trim to final width, as you get a better edge off the TS.

It's also very handy for cutting tenons, dovetails, any kind of small cut. It's a lot easier to use than a TS, and safer. Not that you can't do some serious damage with a BS, but the whole kickback risk is eliminate.

The ability to resaw is great too.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For furniture building in solid wood it is a more useful machine
than the table saw. You can cut dovetails, tenons, lap joints,
make veneers, mill small logs, snap a line and put a straight
edge on a board quickly, snap a line and cut a taper in a
jiffy, cut circles and so on.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

The above posts have most of the items I do with mine, I have a General and Laguna, use the Laguna for resawing and the General for almost anything else.

The guys are right, you will find many more uses once you get started with one.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I probably use my band saw more than I use my drill press. Things like ripping a thin piece out of a small waste block, or cutting a square block out of the corner of a board, or quickly cutting a slot in a jig part instead of reaching for the router. I am always doing all kinds of stuff like this as well as all of the other regular uses. I wouldn't want to be without it.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

My thoughts are, you will always see it as a "Nice To have" tool, until you actually get one in your shop. Once you use it, you will see, it's no longer a nice to have too, but a "MUST HAVE" tool. It opens up so many doors and possibilities that you overlook without having one. Here is a couple of great bandsaws. If you ever decide to purchase, one of these will be the one and only bandsaw you should ever need for everyday woodworking in your shop and more.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

You need one because I said you need one.

(If you can get that past your wife, let me know, and also how many stitches and how long it took to heal).


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

@Dallas,

No more wife. I got to keep the shop and tools in the divorce


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, now that ya have that behind ya, you need one just because you need one. So there!!!
I sold my OLD Magna/Shopsmith 11" trouper and got a 14" G0555LX from Grizzly 'cause I wanted a bigger BS.
WOW! Great saw, and not a bank breaker.
Bill


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Bandsaws and table saws are complimentary machines. There are tasks that one does well and the other does poorly or it is a lot more dangerous. If your work in solid wood it's hard to get by without both.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 for NEEDING a band saw. Even though I only have a lowly bench top model that is easily my biggest source of frustration some days, I can't imagine not owning one. It is one of the most frequently used tools I own, next to my table saw.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

You don't need A bandsaw, you need multiple bandsaws, just take it from a guy with 6. Seriously, the bandsaw is a machine that once you own it you won't be able to figure out how you lived without it. But, the other side of the coin is like any machine you can learn to work around not having it. I use a lot of shop cut veneer and there isn't anything else that can effectively slice 1/32-1/16" slices off a board. In the end find a good small (14") used saw in good condition and work with it for a while, if it doesn't open your eyes to possibilities then turn around and sell it and get your money back.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I own three of them. THAT's how much I use bandsaws…


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

A bandsaw cuts much smoother than a jig saw. It puts the workpiece at a comfortable height. You can cut circles with a shop made jig. 
Any resawing greater than 3" needs to be done at the bandsaw. I use mine on every project to cut gentle curves, rough out parts to be pattern routed, and resawing for veneered table legs.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, I'm a little late to this party and pretty much all you can say to justify getting one has been used… so I'll try to help with a few extra:

1. See that empty spot on your shop floor? A bandsaw will fit there.
2. See that empty spot on your bench and table? Small bandsaws will fit there.
3. Someone once said, "The man with fewest tools becomes a woman." I don't know about you, but I'm not going to take a chance of that happening to me.
4. When someone walks into your shop and asks what that huge piece of metal machinery is with that giant band blade on it is you can reply, "That's my bandsaw." 
5. If someone calls you while you're working with the bandsaw you can say, "Not now. I'm working with my bandsaw." 
6. Have you ever wondered if you could cut your hair with a bandsaw? You better buy one if you want to try it.

Hmm… yep. That'll do it.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

You need a bandsaw because you're a woodworker. When you need to have fine straight cuts, you can rely on your band saw. You can also cut metals using a band saw. You can have smooth cuts when you want to do some boxes. They are just some of the things that a band saw can do.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I only have two bandsaws so I really can't say anything but it would be the one power tool I would hold on to until the end if I had to give up power tools altogether.

It is doesn't kick back. I don't even think anything about slicing off 1/4 off the face of a 1"x6"x8 or ripping it into 2 pcs of 3/8" thick. Change the blade and slice off slabs of aluminum and brass.

If you want to cut at an angle to take advantage of grain or miss a knot, it is safe and easy.

With the fence, it will cut accurately enough that a pass or two with a plane or on a jointer will have it perfect.

Now, I will admint, it does lousy dadoes and rebates.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

If I was forced to only have one saw in my shop it would be, HANDS DOWN, the bandsaw. I certainly love all my saws (and I'd cry more than a few tears over my lost panel saw) but the bandsaw is the most versatile by far. It has truly allowed me to grow and expand in what I am capable of doing. And it lets me do it FAST.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

alot of good points, but i want to throw out one more: bookmatched panels


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

Buy this versatile machine. After using it for a while, you will wonder why you waited so long to get it.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

First thing I heard about a bandsaw is that its the same machine that butchers use, so imagine what i'd do to your fingers. So I'd say making lunch in the shop would be something to add to Doss' list


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

You need to have a band saw because you said you want it. You can have smooth and fine cuts when you use band saws. You can wait or do something else while the band saw is cutting the material you feed in it. You can learn more of its uses through experience.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not sure how you can do something else while your bandsaw is cutting?  A horizontal one, sure, but they aren't terribly useful for woodworking!


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

First, Surfside is one of the shills that have been infecting the forum.

Second, I can do something else while resawing on my vertical bandsaw, the feeder is usually running about 8 FPM so that gives me a few seconds to day dream between sheets of veneer.


----------



## RyanIra (Jan 9, 2012)

Need? Who needs need? Let's stick to wants.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

You can cut dovetails, you can make bridle joints, you can resaw just thicker of your needed thickness and then just make a couple of passes on the planer, taper or triangular cuts are much safer on the bandsaw with a jig, etc. There is no end to the uses a bandsaw has.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

Bandsaws rip, crosscut,champfer,dovetail,cut curves,mill logs,cut tenons…about the only thing it does not do is drill a hole. I have an "ultimate" bandsaw from Grizzly and use "woodslicer blades" of 3/8 to 3/4 inches. I spent maybe $500 dollars and it was worth every penny. Just make a few things for your wife and she will forgive you!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, if you go to Williamsburg, VA they will ask the same question. They resaw wood the old fashioned way - with a handsaw or bowsaw. The cost is much less but takes a bit longer - your choice.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

about the only thing it does not do is drill a hole - *Alongiron*

And cut dados… well, you could in certain instances, but not the type we normally think of.

*David*, The cost is much less but takes a bit longer. Time is money to some of us. Spend enough time using that handsaw and it becomes a lot more expensive in the long run. But yes, it is a choice.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a very large bandsaw 24 inch throat and one and one and three quarter inch max blade, which I use for resawing mostly and large bowl turning blanks .
I have two smaller ones fitted with different sizes of blades used for all curved work.
If you buy just one get a biggy ans please don't use it only for resawing otherwise you won't get the full potential out of it.A workshop is not the same without one.Have fun Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Resawing for me; nothing more.


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Jul 14, 2011)

The bandsaw doesn't get enough credit for it's ability to safely rip rough lumber. Since every piece of every project starts out as a rough board that counts for a lot. Of course a track saw is effective and safe for that too.

also, I don't know if anyone mentioned scroll work with a small blade but it's doable. Some people are even good at it but I'm not one of them.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Doss - I am in full agreement - time is money. If it is a business decision, there is no argument.

I use mine for a multitude of things. Something to note, when you buy one of these things, get three new blades with it and then go to your lumber yard and buy or get a whole bunck of scrap of different sizes - this is for setup, figuring out what and how it does it and to learn how not to cut your fingers off. You really want to get pine, walnut, cherry, and maple pieces - this gives you an idea how these different woods behave in your saw.

You want to do this before you resaw that $25 piece of mahogany through it and end up with an expensive pile of dust


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

To Loren's statement, I cut alot dovetails on my bandsaw.

It is probably the most versitile tool in my shop, there is just so much you can do with with it. Many will opin that you need one with big horsepower and fancy features…. but that is not always the truth, a 1HP, 14", well tuned bandsaw that is set-up accurately will yield a precision cutting machine that lets you cut precise veneer, rip rough stock down to workable size before it gets squared, etc.

I would love to a few so I don't have to change a blade… LOL… we get so spoiled!


----------



## Markie48836 (Jul 16, 2016)

i think i should buy a bandsaw!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

One more thing - my uncle found this out the hard way -
Try to always maintain the 3" rule - no body parts withing 3" of the running blade. My uncle was pushing a piece of wood through the blade and the blade pulled the wood faster than he was feeding it. He got his thumb out of the blade about the time it hit the bone.

Because you tend to work with smaller pieces, this rule may not always be possible so when you can't, pay extra attention to what you and the saw is doing.

I have ceiling lights on a switch (work in the basement). I have a bunch of shop lights that are much brighter and not on the switch. My wife asked if I could put them on the same switch. I told her that if she needs me and since I wear hearing protection and cannot hear her calling, turn the lights on and off a couple of times. The house lights are not contributing to my working so this makes a good signal. She knows that if I have any power tools running, this is the best method of signalling to stop. When she does this, I finish the cut and turn the equipment off and remove the hearing protection.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I *love* making bookmatch panels on the bandsaw. I have taken pieces of scrap, split and bookmatched them just for fun.



> alot of good points, but i want to throw out one more: bookmatched panels
> 
> - bent


Also, I always use the bandsaw for ripping rough-cut lumber. Since I have a couple thousand board feet of rough-cut on my lumber rack, every thing starts at the bandsaw most of the time.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had a 14" Delta for over 20 years. I used it a fair amount when I first bought it, but very rarely do I use it now. Having said that, I plan on getting another,larger one at some point for resawing, as the Delta isn't really up to it.

So, do you need a bandsaw? It really depends on the work you're doing.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

While living in La. I had access to my cousins, moved back to n.c. after one project (3 days) I said screw this went straight out and bought one. The above post are all correct especially after you have one you can never do without it again. Mine is an old delta it gets me by until I can upgrade but get a good one you will not regret it. Plus you will be surprised at the wood you no longer waste, So in reality you are saving money in the long run by buying one ( I learned that thinking from my ex lol) but honey it was on sale I saved us money, yea right, but youre divorced so you know the drill


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently sold my US made Delta 14" which was a great saw and bought a MM16" with lots more power and I use it constantly. Love it! My regret is not keeping the Delta  for tight cuts without swapping out the larger blade.

We all need more bandsaws…and more Cowbell


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd adios my Table Saw before my Bandsaw…. No doubt

Ripping
Resawing
Veneering
Curves
Circles
Tenons
Dovetails
No kickback

Love the Bandsaw, best tool in the trade.


----------



## NoSpace (Jan 2, 2015)

It's hard to say why you would ever need a bandsaw without knowing what you want to accomplish. I started from zero and made a (extremely utilitarian) desk with a miter saw and carpet knife. Then I made a home bar and a cabinet, much nicer, with the same tools plus for the cabinet, a tile saw I had floating around-cabinet has a slate top and trim. Then I made large Santa Fe style doors and face frame for storage shelves in garage and expanded into a circular saw at that point-retired the carpet knife. Everything I made was from long pieces of trim of variety of shapes including fancy molding and sanded/maple plywood-1/8" thick when I had the carpet knife-from Home Depot, and then just stained it and poly. The miter saw was a luxury, you can make any standard wood-working project from trim/molding and plywood with just a handsaw, carpet knife (a little on unsafe side), and straight edge. I never thought I needed anything beyond that. I'd show my boss at work who was into woodworking stuff I was making and it would drive him nuts-"get a table saw!". I didn't see the point.

About 3 years later, the center of my shop is a bandsaw, and it's by far the highest quality and highest priced tool I own for the tool category. But if I were to meet myself three years ago, I have no idea how I would explain why. I'm reading many of the responses from others here, and imagining myself back then, just shrugging.

My main motivation for buying a bandsaw, my first bandsaw, a 10", was to solve one stupid problem I had. When making something like a door out of plywood, you need edge banding. I used to buy this pine strip stuff from HD as banding, but I couldn't get it the proper width. And so after gluing, I had to flush saw several linear feet of trim and it was too much. After I had expanded into a table saw, I got a rockler thin-rip jig, didn't fit my slot, but I wouldn't have used it because with the 80 tooth blade I had, ripping 3/4" hardwood (S4S from HD) was kind of scary. With the little bandsaw, I could rip that with ease and never have a edge-banding problem again.


----------

